# NAP QuikFletch Vanes



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, I'm thinking about fletching my own arrows and I was wondering if these were good vanes.
Thanks, Archerykid13


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

I would use blazer vanes the fly great. the quickspins make your arrow spin faster in return slow your arrow down.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you don't have much time they are ok. I would suggest getting a fletching jig and some wraps and going that route. It takes a little practice, but it is fun to do


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use the blazer vanes and they fly really good and are very acurrate, plus they usually stay on good if you use good fletching glue and fletch them good.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

those quickfletch vanes look decent enough but im wondering how you would get them off


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

N7709K said:


> If you don't have much time they are ok. I would suggest getting a fletching jig and some wraps and going that route. It takes a little practice, but it is fun to do


Wraps are nothing but for show. I guess they can be used to help spot after the shot.. but they only do that if they are reflectant.

I would buy the arizona carbon E-Z Fletch. You can feltch arrows one at a time with ease. It will pay for itself in the long run, and your friends can even pay you to do it for ya so it really really pays off. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wraps are nothing but for show. I guess they can be used to help spot after the shot.. but they only do that if they are reflectant.
> 
> I would buy the arizona carbon E-Z Fletch. You can feltch arrows one at a time with ease. It will pay for itself in the long run, and your friends can even pay you to do it for ya so it really really pays off. I would highly recommend it.


wraps do more than that. they can help a little with spine and they can help balance the arrow


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

pheonix34hunter said:


> those quickfletch vanes look decent enough but im wondering how you would get them off


Same way you take the other vanes off... Zip Strip Vane remover.


The quickfletch vanes are nothing more than a shrink wrap... just seals tight with hot water.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

N7709K said:


> wraps do more than that. they can help a little with spine and they can help balance the arrow


Hardly, its nothing more than a sticker to go on the end of ur arrow. A sticker is not hardly even going to support the spine of the bow.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Wraps are nothing but for show. I guess they can be used to help spot after the shot.. but they only do that if they are reflectant.
> 
> I would buy the arizona carbon E-Z Fletch. You can feltch arrows one at a time with ease. It will pay for itself in the long run, and your friends can even pay you to do it for ya so it really really pays off. I would highly recommend it.


they also help the vanes from comming off the shaft if you have a whisker buiskut


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

pheonix34hunter said:


> they also help the vanes from comming off the shaft if you have a whisker buiskut


Its not going to help any more if it were on the shaft of the arrow itself. 

I also use a buscuit.. 

TIP:: Place a dab of vane glue or super glue at the very end of the fletching where the biscuit will come in contact with first... Problem solved.


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

N7709K said:


> wraps do more than that. they can help a little with spine and they can help balance the arrow.
> They Do Not Do ANYTHING TO HELP THE SPINE!!! And Lets talk about balance the last thing you want is a back heavy arrow.


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

TIP:: Place a dab of vane glue or super glue at the very end of the fletching where the biscuit will come in contact with first... Problem solved.[/QUOTE]

This works very good:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BoWTeChAdMiRaL said:


> TIP:: Place a dab of vane glue or super glue at the very end of the fletching where the biscuit will come in contact with first... Problem solved.


This works very good:thumbs_up[/QUOTE]

Amen...


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*feathers*

Im not trying to trying to change the subject but i go with feathers. yes, they have there disadvantages but they also have advantages, i think they fly better until you get about to 40 yrds, but if their wet your a gonner.


----------

